# Dubai Property Investment Show



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Anyone planning to visit the show? Its going to be on the 1st-3rd of Feb ie one week from tomorrow. I heard on Aqariya that Dubai Properties will be showcasing its two big developments JBR and *Business Bay*. Someone should go and get some photos because I am and know all of you are really thirsty for information about this project.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

where will this event take place?
dicc, wtc,...?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Its going to be in the DICC. It should have lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

My friend got a VIP invitation by e-mail for the show, and he asked me to translate to him the content. He ,then, got furious because he didn't subscribe with them hehe (They wrote his full name in the sent mail).

I remember from what I've read, they'll have two seminar rooms and one will be for investors while the other for professionals.


----------

